# Latest ice chest conversion



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

This is an ice chest that I just finished converting for a friend. He didn't want the outer shell redone, so I just gutted it and went from there. I forgot to take a couple completed photos, before he left with it, but you'll get the idea. I'll get him to send me some photos when he fills it.

Latest project - friends ice chest









Gutted









Insulated









New inner box built and installed









Lined with Spanish cedar









This is the divider shelf I built to separate the top and bottom section. I installed two fans(one blowing up, one blowing down) they will be powered by his humidifier. This should help with air circulation.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

That looks awesome, great job!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Impressive!!!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

WOW! Very nice!


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome project looks great!:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dude, that is CLASSIC !! 

Mega jungle respect!! :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

That thing looks absolutely amazing, wish I was that good :tu


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

That is an AWSOME cab.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice job there! One of a kind humi for your buddies smokes.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Thats nuts!

wheres mine!?


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks great, you friend should be verry happy. I have an ice box that is very similar. You have just given me a great idea for a new Humi.:tu


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome. That is truly a unique humi that the person will hopefully teasure for a long time.
Nice work!

Dave


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Really nice. 

I have in my mind that one day after my mom is gone that I will get one of my grandmother's old pieces and convert it into my dream humidor. Hopefully that day doesn't come anytime soon but I think it would be a unique tribute.


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW! That is amazing!! Great job.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice! Can't wait so see a picture of it full


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

You do very fine work sir. Wish I had a smigin of your talent.


Brian...:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

are you shilala's long lost brother???? nice word work!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful work :tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> This is an ice chest that I just finished converting for a friend. He didn't want the outer shell redone, so I just gutted it and went from there.


Thats a very nice looking box you've built Mtmouse. I agree, it would be nice to see some photo's once your buddy has it up and running and filled. A very creative touch...:ss:tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice man!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

That is beautiful . I love the color on that oak . :tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Tim,

That looks awesome. Great job as usual on the craftsmanship. :tu


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

Is THAT was I am supposed to be doing with those tools in the garage?


I am so jealous. You are truly skilled. Great work.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

awesome stuff!! i was thinking of doing something similar (converting) a sort of cabinet or mini closet instead of a ice cooler. :tu


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice man....good luck with completing the rest of the project..we can wait for the pics.


Coop


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice work
:tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pictures, you did a great job! I think an Ice Chest is one of the best pieces to convert.


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Good lord...... Very nice. Makes me wanna start looking for a used ice box just like it!

:ss


----------

